# Troon



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi all I have to go to Troon Ayrshire end of March, probably 1 or 2 nights, thought we may take the Motorhome up and make a week of it travelling both ways, anywhere nice to stay near Troon, we will be going to a party Sat night so needs to be fairly secure.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there
The caravan club site at Ayr is a good well organised site in a nice spot.

Have to say tho that both Ayr and Troon are a bit one-horse towns.

But you could come down the cost for your week and do the Gallaway forest, Port Patrick, Dumfries etc - sorry only site I know that way is a C&CC site at Garleston south of Wigton - very good well run small site again but only I pub in Garleston   

Oh and if you do do that make sure you avoid Stranrar.

Milly


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

The info from the previous poster is good. I like Troon though, the town centre has a small feel to it and the people are friendly enough. There are a few good bars and restaurants though. Shame it's been turned into one massive housing estate which dwarfs the old centre. There is a campsite in the town as you head in from Loans near the railway bridge. The site isn't advertised and if you see it you'll understand why, don't go there. 

Enjoy

Keith.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Take a look at this one:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2886


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll 2nd what Keith said, went into the site and drove straight back out again after steptoe had come too us, told him I was nipping to Morrisons and would be back soon, we stayed Here, right on the sea front without any bother


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

See below.

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

KSH said:


> I'll 2nd what Keith said, went into the site and drove straight back out again after steptoe had come too us, told him I was nipping to Morrisons and would be back soon, we stayed Here, right on the sea front without any bother


Hi NigeT,

Other than the site previously mentioned, there are no others within walking distance of the town, and as you are going to a party on the Saturday night, KSE's suggestion above could well be your only alternative. Troon is not busy rowdy metropolis, but the usual basic personal safety rules, should be kept in mind.

Safe camping.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

Where's the party at? can you not stay there in the motorhome?
I did recently at a local football club, I just explained I was travelling down in the MH and going to a function there and asked if there was anywhere I could stay over for the night, they let me stay on their car park


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*not to miss at Troon*

Head out to the harbour just keep following the road past the yacht club keep going you will find the harbour full of fishing boats and some of the best fish and chips either from their chippie or in the restaurant you will ever eat!!.

Should be able to park up for the night as well!

barry


----------



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks all, we know Troon quite well, may stay at relations on the drive then, just thought there may be somewhere we could stay.
New to the motorhome usually stay at Sandhills B&B it's very nice, may still do that while we are there they have plenty of room.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not a very interesting part of Scotland IMO. I would go to Ardrossan just up the road and get the ferry to Arran and just spend one night in Troon for the party. 

Ferry is about £120 but you wont need a campsite and its simply superb. If you go PM me for wild spots and water etc.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> Not a very interesting part of Scotland IMO.
> 
> I would go to Ardrossan just up the road and get the ferry to Arran and just spend one night in Troon for the party.
> 
> Ferry is about £120 but you wont need a campsite and its simply superb. If you go PM me for wild spots and water etc.


It is if you are a keen golfer, and a fan of Rabbie Burns. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock (from Ayr).


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


Go into the Royal Troon Golf Club and ask for the Secretary, and tell him you know Big Monty, and he said you could camp in their Car Park.


You never know :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Andy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi
> Go into the Royal Troon Golf Club and ask for the Secretary, and tell him you know Big Monty, and he said you could camp in their Car Park.
> 
> You never know :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol:

Jock.


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

Where KSH mentioned used to be great, you could park on the lumpy grass and have a great sea view but I was there last week and the dreaded height barriers have appeared.
They are also all the way up to Gourrock so I would not bother with that part of the coast at all.
Troon is still ok though.


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

[email protected]!*%)$: I was planning on going back up there this year 
Can you still get to the car park behind the port?


----------

